# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Πρώτη απόπειρα αυγοτροφής

## teo24

Οπως λεει και ο τιτλος ειναι η πρωτη φορα που εφτιαξα μια πιο ''ολοκληρωμενη'' αυγοτροφη,ειχα φτιαξει και πιο παλια πιο απλη,λιγο αυγο,φρυγανια,και κοκκινη τριμμενη πιπερια για λιγα κοκκινα καναρινακια που ειχα.Δεν ειναι κατι πρωτοτυπο και φυσικα ''εκλεψα'' ιδεες απο ολες τις συνταγες που διαβασα.Λοιπον ας αρχισω με τα υλικα.

1 βραστο αυγο
1 κουτ.γλυκου Κια
1 κουτ.γλυκου σουσαμι
1 κουτ,γλυκου Καμελλινα
1 κουτ.γλυκου ριγανη
1 κουτ.γλυκου μελι
1 Brazil nut
100 ml Quaker
10 ml  χλυαρο νερο
[IMG][/IMG]


Βημα 1
Για αρχη ριχνουμε στο multi το Quaker το brazil nut και το τσοφλι.Τα δουλευουμε μεχρι να γινουν οσο πιο σκονη γινεται.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Βημα 2
Ριχνουμε το αυγο να γινει κι αυτο ψιλοκομμενο και να δεσει με τα υπολοιπα υλικα.
[IMG][/IMG]

Βημα 3
Ριχνουμε το μελι στο νερο να λιωσει και μετα στο multi να ανακατευτει με τα υπολοιπα υλικα.Εδω ομως το μιγμα μου εγινε καπως λασπωμενο και γινανε μεγαλοι σβολοι κι ετσι εβαλα αλλα 20 ml Quaker.Aρχικα ηταν 80 και μετα αλλα 20 οποτε 100 ml που γραφω και στην αρχη.
[IMG][/IMG]

Βημα 4
Τελευταια αφησα τους σπορους Κια,Καμελλινα και σουσαμι με το σκεπτικο μηπως και τους διαλουσε το multi.
[IMG][/IMG]

 και η τελικη οψη και υφη με αφησε απολυτα ευχαριστημενο
[IMG][/IMG]

Ακουω γνωμες και λαθη .Τους σπορους τους εβαλα λογο της πτερροροιας που εχουν τα θηλυκα μου.

Α ξεχασα και το τελευταιο βημα και καλυτερο
[IMG][/IMG]
στο τελευταιο πατημα μας αφησε χρονους το multi,παει κι ο συλλεκτης και το καρβουνακι.

----------


## mitsman

Σου λάσπωσαν λιγο θοδωρη η μου φαινεται????
Οταν λες 100 ml κουακερ εννοεις 100 γραμμαρια νιφάδες βρώμης??

----------


## jk21

αντι 10 ml νερο θα βαλεις 10 ml γαλα (ας ειναι και με λακτοζη ,ειναι λιγο )  και θα το απορροφησουν 10 ml κουσκους (δες τη συνταγη με το κουσκους να δεις ποια μαρκα με 1.2 ευρω τα 400 γρ αν θυμαμαι ) .μετα απο 15 λεπτα θα το αναμιξεις με το κουταλι με την υπολοιπη αυγοτροφη σου 


τριμμενο στο μουλτι κουακερ ,ριγανη ,brazil nuts πολυ καλα και μετα με παλμικες ενεργοποιησεις τριψιμο του αυγου ,στο οποιο ομως θα εχεις βγαλει το τσοφλι .αρκει το γαλα για ασβεστιο .στην συνεχεια με κουταλι ανακατεμα των σπορων και τελος προσθηκη με κουταλι και ανακατεμα του παρακατω :

αντι  10 ml νερο θα βαλεις 10 ml γαλα (ας ειναι και με λακτοζη ,ειναι λιγο )  και θα το απορροφησουν 10 ml κουσκους (δες τη συνταγη με το κουσκους να δεις ποια μαρκα με 1.2 ευρω τα 400 γρ αν θυμαμαι ) .μετα απο 15 λεπτα θα το αναμιξεις με το κουταλι με την υπολοιπη αυγοτροφη σου 

θα γινει σουπερ ,ουτε λασπωμα ουτε τιποτα !!!

* ναι κουακερ ειναι οι νιφαδες βρωμης

----------


## οδυσσέας

την επόμενη φορά, βαλε όλα τα στερεά μαζί. μετά βαλε το αυγό κομμένο στα 4 και το μέλι χωρίς νερό και χτυπατα διακεκομμένα 3-4 φορες. η αυγοτροφή όταν την βγάλεις δεν πρέπει να κολαει στα χέρια σου αλλά να είναι σαν κέικ τριμμένο.

*Μητσο μαζι γραφαμε. :Happy:

----------


## jk21

και μαζι θα γραφουμε !  :winky:

----------


## teo24

Καλημερα.
Δημητρη(mitsman) ειδα τον jk που εγραφε και στην φρυγανια ml και το εκανα κι εγω ετσι,δεν εχω καν ζυγαρια για να μην λεω και ψεματα.Ναι Quaker ειναι οι νιφαδες βρωμης και το αποτελεσμα δεν ειναι σιγουρα προς το στεγνο,ειναι ελαφρος προς το λασπωμενο αλλα δεν θα ελεγα πολυ.Μεχρι πριν να μπει το μελι ηταν ακριβως οπως θα επρεπε.

Δημητρη(jk) εχω και κους κους αλλα προτιμησα το Quaker αυτη την φορα.Θα το δοκιμασω ομως μολις τελειωσει αυτη η παρτιδα.

Κωστα(Οδυσσεα) Σιγουρα δεν εχει καθολου την υφη του τριμμενου κεικ,ειναι αλλα λιγο προς το νωπο.Θα ριχνα λιγο Quaker  ακομα αλλα ο συνεταιρος(multi) μ'αφησε μονο,οποτε.....

Eυχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες(βοηθεια) σας,θα δω τι θα πουν και τα φιλαρακια μου σημερα και θα σας πω.

----------


## jk21

δεν σου ειπα να αλλαξεις τιποτα προς την ποσοτητα κουακερ .ακριβως οτι εκανες .απλα το νερομελο ή μαλλον γαλομελο να το απορροφησει το κουσκους (ελαχιστο κουσκους οπως ειδες ) .εχε εμπιστοσυνη ! θα γινει σουπερ .ειναι σουπερ και ετσι που το εχεις αρκει να μειωθει ελαχιστα η υγρασια .Τσοφλι μην βαλεις .σου χαλα την υφη και ετσι και αλλιως με το γαλα ειναι αχρειαστο .ακομα και κανονικο γαλα και σε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα σε ποσοστο απο οτι σου ειπα ,εχω δοκιμασει και ειναι οκ

----------


## orion

γιαμι γιαμι  :winky:

----------


## jenia21

Θοδωρή εγώ με παρόμοια υλικά με τα δικά σου και με κάποια ακόμη όταν πάει να λασπωση βάζω λίγο τριμενη φρυγανιά και γίνεται πολύ καλή, αλλά ένα μεγάλο μυστικό είναι η χρήση του μουλτι να γίνεται με παλμικές κινήσεις όταν μπαίνει το αυγό και για πολύ λίγο χρόνο.Το αυγό να το βάζεις στο τέλος για να μην χρειαστεί να ξαναχτυπηθούν τα υλικά.

----------


## teo24

Λοιπον,το πρωι η αυγοτροφη δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με χθες,ηταν πιο σπυρωτη,περιπου οπως θα την ηθελα.Εβαλα απο μια κουταλια του γλυκου σε καθε πουλι και πηγαν αμεσως να φανε.Καλα αυτο το κανουν παντα.Δεν εχουν αφησει ιχνος τροφης οποτε καλα παμε.Η επομενη θα εχει και κους κους.

Το multi παντα το δουλευω ''παλμικα'' παταω αφηνω και μαλλον εκει επαθε και την ζημια και εφυγε κομματι απ τον συλλεκτη της μπομπινας.

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλησπέρα εάν αντί για μέλι βάλει κανείς και διαλύσει μια κουταλιά γύρη ,νομίζω εφόσον υπάρχει σουσάμι εάν λείψει το τσόφλι δεν χάλασε ο κόσμος ,μετά πόσο κρατάει στο ψυγείο ...;;;

----------


## jk21

οταν το αυγο ειναι βραστο ,σε 2-3 μερες καλα ειναι να καταναλωνεται .Μπορει ισως με καλη ψυξη και 4η

----------


## teo24

Γυρη και σπιρουλινα δεν εχω παρει ποτε.Κοντα στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης θα μπουνε κι αυτα.Αν κανουν και τα δυο μαζι.Κατι που δεν θελω ειναι να μην κανω για καποιο διαστημα τα πουλια turbo και μετα πουθα τους τα κοψω να ''πεσουν''.

----------


## jk21

Γυρη να παρεις αμεσα !!! οτι εχει να δωσει (ενισχυση της γονιμοτητας με καποιες βιταμινες ,ιχνοστοιχεια και αμινοξεα αλλα κυριως φυτικες γοναδοτροπες ορμονες ) πρεπει να το δωσει απο τωρα ,για να βοηθηθει η σπερματογενεση και η γεννεση των ωαριων ,που τα κυτταρα τους δεν δημιουργουνται τις τελευταιες 1-2 βδομαδες πριν το βατεμα .Σπιρουλινα αν και κεινη εχει πληθος αμινοξεων ,λιπαρων οξεων και ιδιαιτερα βιταμινης Ε ,μπορεις να το αφησεις εστω για την πτεροροια ,οπου η παραλληλη περιεκτικοτητα της πληθους φυσικων χρωστικων ,την κανει ιδανικο συμπληρωμα !

μην φοβασαι την ενισχυση πουλιων με φυσικα συμπληρωματα ,αν αυτα δινονται σε λελογισμενες ποσοτητες !

----------


## kostastim

Δημητρη jk21 τι θα ηταν ενα foroum χωρις εσενα σε παραδεχ. για μια ακομη φορα ,να εισαι καλα.

----------


## panos70

Κωστα με τον Δημητρη και με αυτα που λεει  εχουμε γινει κι εμεις βοτανολογοι, χημικοι, και πρακτικοι ομοιοπαθητικοι γιατροι   :Happy0062:

----------


## jk21

> Κωστα με τον Δημητρη και με αυτα που λεει  εχουμε γινει κι εμεις βοτανολογοι, χημικοι, και πρακτικοι ομοιοπαθητικοι γιατροι


ουτε εγω ,ουτε εσεις εχουμε γινει κατι τετοιο ,αλλα ολο και περισσοτεροι πια ,ψαχνουμε για το καλυτερο των πουλιων μας  και δεν θεωρουμε κατι δεδομενο .Αυτη τη διαθεση για αναζητηση ,ειναι αυτο που θεωρω οτι εχω συνεισφερει στο να δημιουργηθει .Ολα τα αλλα εχουν υπαρξει σαν πραγματικοτητα ,μεσα απο την δικια σας εφαρμογη .Ο καθενας εχει κατι να συνεισφερει και ατομα σαν και σενα Κωστα πχ με τις δικιες σου γνωσεις στα καναρινια φωνης ,καποιου αλλου στα χρωματος και σε στοιχεια γενετικης  ή πχ σωστου ,του ηπιοτερου δυνατον βαψιματος ,καποιου αλλου στην πραγματικη εκτροφη ιθαγενων κλπ ,ειναι αυτα που πρεπει με τη  συμμετοχη τους να ωθησουν ολο και περισσοτερα νεα παιδια ,σε μια σωστοτερη εκτροφη σε στανταρ ρατσων αλλα κυριως συνθηκων διαβιωσης με σεβασμο στις φτερωτες ψυχες ! το φορουμ σαν μια οικογενεια ειναι ετοιμο να υποδεχθει και να τιμησει καθε τετοια προσπαθεια !!!

----------


## teo24

Μολις πηρα και την γυρη,ειναι πολυ μικρα μπαλακια και ηταν και τσαμπα,30 ευρω το κιλο.Κοντεψα να μεινω λιγο εκεινη την ωρα αλλα μου εβαλε 100γρ και ησυχασα.Τωρα πως την δινω,ποσο δινω και για ποσο διαστημα?

----------


## Gardelius

> Μολις πηρα και την γυρη,ειναι πολυ μικρα μπαλακια και ηταν και τσαμπα,30 ευρω το κιλο.Κοντεψα να μεινω λιγο εκεινη την ωρα αλλα μου εβαλε 100γρ και ησυχασα.Τωρα πως την δινω,ποσο δινω και για ποσο διαστημα?


*Καλησπέρα!! Φιλε ειναι ακριβή!!! Όντως!!! Ριξε μια ματια εδω Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds) να δεις τι γραφει ο <Δρυΐδης> jk!!! Αν φας και εσύ,...με το μαλακοοοο!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## jk21

δεν εγινε και τιποτα .αντε να την εβρισκε 25 το κιλο .αν πηρε και 100 γρ και εδωσε 3 ευρω δε βαριεσαι ,θα εδινε 2.5  
Εξαρταται βεβαια απο που την πηρε ,γιατι ισως να παραπεμπει σε καλυτερη ή χειροτερη ποιοτητα απο εναν που πουλα στη λαικη

----------


## teo24

Ειναι ενα καταστημα στην περιοχη μου που εχει μονο τετοια ειδη.Εχει και απιστευτη κινηση συνεχεια και εχει τα παντα.

----------


## jk21

α μια χαρα τοτε ... γιατι φοβηθηκα για κανενα pet shop ....

----------


## teo24

Μπορω να ριξω ενα κουταλακι muta vit μεσα στην αυγοτροφη μου οπως ειναι η πρεπει να την ριξω σε νερο και μετα στην αυγοτροφη?

----------


## jk21

γιατι οχι; αρκει να παρει ομοιομορφα .αλλιως καποια μερη της θα εχουν υπερβολικη ποσοτητα και καποια οχι .εγω στο jkmax το εξασφαλισα σε μεγαλο βαθμο ,βαζοντας πολυβιταμινη σε σκονη ,σε πολλαπλασια ποσοτητα ανθους ορυζης (και καποιων αλλων υλικων ) .ετσι ριχνω περισσοτερη ποσοτητα υλης στην ιδια ποσοτητα αυγοτροφης ,που θα επρεπε να αναμιξω πολυ μικρη ποσοτητα πολυβιταμινης .

----------


## teo24

Ευχαριστω.....

----------

